# It never stop



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

Just pick-up today my new 2012 CAAD10 it reminds me of the new EVO,,dang this addicting sports..


----------



## davelikestoplay (May 27, 2010)

sweeet


----------



## Pinkbullet3 (Jul 27, 2011)

What wheelset is that? The 2012 10-3 frames look so sharp.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

yep,,its full ultegra,whenI pick this up the 2012 Evo looks indentical color with this,,my weelset is the Azonic techlite for $1299 its a bullet proof..



Pinkbullet3 said:


> What wheelset is that? The 2012 10-3 frames look so sharp.


----------



## Guymk (Mar 27, 2009)

thats the same frame color you can get with the 2012 caad10-5 right?


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

I believed yes,,diffrent components only..



Guymk said:


> thats the same frame color you can get with the 2012 caad10-5 right?


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

Very nice! The CAAD10 frame is one of the most underrated frames in cycling. Good choice.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

PaxRomana said:


> Very nice! The CAAD10 frame is one of the most underrated frames in cycling. Good choice.



I don't think it is underrated at all. Those in the know and who cycling a lot know about the CAAD lineage. It is more the intro cyclist who might not know as they want carbon. Go to a local crit and see how many CAADs line up. It is impressive.


----------

